# Mom spanked the gay out of me.



## Ziff (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYRhVcJsypg

It's an interview about a guy who had a gay experiance with a friend and he's talking about what his mom did.


----------



## Tobias_foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

That was funny  :-D


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 5, 2009)

Ziff said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYRhVcJsypg
> 
> It's an interview about a guy who had a gay experiance with a friend and he's talking about what his mom did.



LMAO


----------

